# Kings ford 24 Charcoal grill



## bosox20 (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone ever use this grill and is it any good?  Will it last?  It's only $88 at Walmart. Thanks


----------



## smoking b (Apr 23, 2014)

I have never used one but I would have trouble believing it would be very durable at that price...


----------



## chef willie (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd agree...maybe a year or two at the most......you gotta know it's from China. Put that $88 into something else...maybe look on Craigs List for a gently used offset or propane smoker...I recently saw a nicer looking Char Griller with side firebox...only asking 75, probably get it for 45.....Willie


----------



## bosox20 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have used one..  it will only work as a GRILL ....  you can't control temps at all...  unless you are only planning on using it for a grill only..  look for something else..  A Weber kettle maybe ...  only $99


----------



## bosox20 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok. I figured with so many vents controlling temps would be easier ?


----------

